
Privacy? Google and Ubuntu Partner - rungekuttarob
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2020/07/09/google-and-ubuntu-desktop-linux-flutter/
======
quyleanh
Can I consider this as strategy to against Microsoft (and Apple)? To reduce
market share of Windows?

